

Startup Quote: Chris Dixon, co-founder, Hunch - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/1363474533

======
raychancc
If you aren’t getting rejected on a daily basis, your goals aren’t ambitious
enough.

\- Chris Dixon (@cdixon)

